# 17' Shadowcast



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

The SC is looking good! Really like the Estrada wrap...
No more mono huh?
Like the video. Keep it up!


----------



## southedisto (Jun 30, 2013)

Sickest SC yet. Y vid esta perfecto. [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> Sickest SC yet. Y vid esta perfecto. [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


Very cool wrap on the boat. Looks like a good rig for your days of fishing. Looking forward to lots of sweet pictures!

Just watched your video as well, awesome stuff man!

Andy


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

Killer man - awesome video, awesome skiff, awesome fishing! serious mojo goin on there.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

REALLY nice!!! Keep making your dreams reality!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Very cool boat. Love the wrap. I sent a copy of the video to my Grandson who I wiil be taking south next summer. :


----------



## frostbite (Jul 17, 2008)

nice skiff!!!! I didn't know they made a shadowcast 17 ? looks to have no tunnel either sweet boat


----------



## amc139 (May 9, 2013)

Gratz on the skiff she's a Beute!  and your art just makes it bad ass...

Do you have any more info on the skiff, like:
Is this a model that is going to go into production or just a prototype?
What is the skiff Max HP rating?
How much does she weigh?
What is the price hovering around, don't need to be specific if you don't want to (Maybe like a similar rigged 16 or 18 tunnel hull Shadowcast)?
Lastly, if possible can you post a pic of the bottom of the boat from front and back to see the chine design?

I'm just really interested in the skiff and hopefully get a chance to purchase one in the future...  Thanks


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Gratz on the skiff she's a Beute!  and your art just makes it bad ass...
> 
> Do you have any more info on the skiff, like:
> Is this a model that is going to go into production or just a prototype?
> ...



This one is a prototype. Still not sure it will ever hit market, but I'd say it looks like it should.

I can't give up too many details about it yet, but will do as soon as I can. I don't know the weight, but I know it feels like nothing!

Max rating on it is 30 like the 18' Shadowcast.

I see you're in South Florida? If you see me at any of the marinas (flamingo, black point, homestead bayfront) or even down at the Lorelei don't hesitate to stop by and say what's up. You could check it out in person.


----------



## amc139 (May 9, 2013)

> I see you're in South Florida? If you see me at any of the marinas (flamingo, black point, homestead bayfront) or even down at the Lorelei don't hesitate to stop by and say what's up. You could check it out in person.


If I could only get out more, thank you for the invite, will do...


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

ive seen another 17 unless you bought it from the guy in stuart? looks good


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> ive seen another 17 unless you bought it from the guy in stuart?  looks good


There is one more, but that one doesn't have a pad. This one has a pad underneath. Testing which is better, with the pad or without the pad.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

What do you guys think?

Grab bar or no grab bar?





























I have to put the yeti sideways instead of long ways so I lost a couple inches of cockpit space.

opinions? 

If I use it, I will add a dash panel, sea dek pad and some rope work. Maybe powder coat it black, along with the poling platform.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

How is the grab bar attached to the yeti? I've been wanting to put one in my Ankona but I can't seem to find one a I like.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

I like grab bars on tiller skiffs.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> How is the grab bar attached to the yeti? I've been wanting to put one in my Ankona but I can't seem to find one a I like.



I just used a bungee to hold it in place for the photo and to get a feel for it. See what spacing would be like. 

I'm going to through-bolt it to the yeti with a back pate inside the yeti. That way I can use my other Yeti whenever I'm going to mothership the paddle boards. 
The grab bar will be in the way if I am mother shipping the paddle boards.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Just a random update.

So I used this skiff for a few years and loved it. Caught many fish on it throughout the glades and Biscayne. This is the skiff we carried over the levee in the 5wtChronicles film that won Best of the Web 2016 at the Drake Mag Fly Fishing film awards show.

I had ran an ETEC 30HP that I put on there about a year ago.
View attachment 5958
View attachment 5957
View attachment 5956


The skiff got a little makeover and it was put up for sale on Craigslist. I was hesitant to post on Craigslist, but it sold within the week. 

I kind of wish I would have done these modifications years ago and actually got to enjoy them. I added marine vinyl covers to the open bulkheads, put a cooler cradle/grab bar, blacked out the metals. I took the wrap off, as it was finally starting to show some wear after two years of extensive use, and did some trailer maintenance. Acid washed the trailer, changed out a bunch of parts on it. 

The skiff was sold and is now up in North Carolina. I loved this skiff, I am sure the new owner Trey is having a blast with it.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Where did you get the marine vinyl covers? I have an open bulkhead in the bow of my Native 17 and I want to cover it up.


----------

